# Sat Nav??



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi there,

Wondered if anyone had any knowledge on satnav?

We're looking to get a satnav for my father-in-law's 60th, as he's just acquired a camper van and will be planning on touring europe (after he's conqured the UK!).

We only want to spend Â£120 tops, and there appear to be a few budget systems out there - goodmans, navman f20, a sony one etc. on some the maps appear quite expensive.

Anyone have any views on what is a good budget set up?

Cheers,

hp


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello HP, wife has just bought me a f40 navman from qvc with blue-tooth on and all Europe maps built in really easy to use.

bowie


----------



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a Navman pin 570, it's a pda (mobile PC) and I have uploaded Tomtom navigator 6 to it, it's the latest version, the benifet of a pc satnav is that you can upload the latest software all the time and add some celebrity voices, have a look for sat nav on ebay in the pda sales, you should be able to pick one up for under Â£100, some even come fully pre loaded with tomtom.

Good luck.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi HP,

I use a Navigon system for few years now and it works without any problem.

I think yu have to pay a special attention on the maps delivered with the system and the level of precision.

I don't know the situation in UK, but in France, they are used to sell satnav mentioning Europe maps when in fact yu only have the full map for France and only the main roads for foreign countries.

A satnav is OMHO usefull only for "the last 5 kms", sorry "the last 5 miles"...

Bertrand


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies folks - I'll take that on board and continue my digging!!

Cheers,

hp


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Carphone Warehouse will sell you one of these (Garmin i3) for Â£99, and it's brill.










You can load the speedtrap locations on to it, you can add additional maps on micoSD card, the lot. Comes with a cigar lighter adaptor, but best of all you can run it on AA batteries. It's tiny too (smaller than a cricket ball), so you can stick it up next to your mirror for a cool "heads-up" display, and stick it in your jacket pocket when you leave your car. But despite the size, the screen and the spoken alerts are clear as crystal. I think it's great â€" much better than my bulky old TomTom which cost three times as much (and got nicked). Much better than the no-brand ones about. Recommended.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Seamaster73 said:


> Carphone Warehouse will sell you one of these (Garmin i3) for Â£99, and it's brill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I just add my agreement to the above - got one for a friend who was 'scared' to drive anywhere she didn't know.

Five months on - she'll launch herself anywhere and feels a lot more confident.

Just to let you know that the one I got at Christmas had more uptodate maps than my more expensive TomTom.

It *isn't* touch screen control *but* I found the scroll wheel system just as quick (if not quicker) to use

Great value for money


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't use Sat Nav, but from what I've heard Tom Tom are good. If you use a major company, such as Tom Tom, the extra maps are "available" from torrent and P2P networks

I still like maps, just got back today from a 2000 mile round trip to the Czech Republic, didn't get lost once


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

strange_too said:


> I still like maps, just got back today from a 2000 mile round trip to the Czech Republic, didn't get lost once


I'd always prefer a good navigator to a sat-nav, but it's really useful when driving on your own in strange territory, and I like having one with all the speed cameras marked!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

oldfogey said:


> I'd always prefer a good navigator to a sat-nav, but it's really useful when driving on your own in strange territory, and I like having one with all the speed cameras marked!


I've got my radar detector for that


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I want Sat Nav for my wheelchair, but my wife thinks i'm stupid


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> I want Sat Nav for my wheelchair, but my wife thinks i'm stupid


Nah....she doesn't think that...she just don't want you running (wheeling??) away!









Best regards David

BTW I have had TomTom for a good few years now and its been great....especially as the price is now down to Â£149


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We have a Blaupunkt system inour work vans, had them years, quite good but then I've not seen the competition. Funny thing is these are quite old so they have a screen on the dash which also doubles up as our data screen, and a unit under the passenger seat which takes the dvd. Numpties keep breaking into the vans and nicking the screen, usually cutting through the cable that's attached to it. Totally useless to anyone unless they need a 6 inch screen and know how to wire it up!


----------

